# A big thank you!!



## ry4nster (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks to AIB insurance on providing a very competitive agreed value policy on my car, would also like to mention they helped with my tracker too as Hiscox have special rates with tracker.co.uk

Many thanks


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello,

Thank you for your kind words, they are much appreciated.

Remember when any other vehicles are due for renewal, or even your household insurance, we give a discount for those as you already have a policy with us.

Kind Regards

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

